# Fellow 1985 owners please IM me (if you haven't in the past month)



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank you!!!
:beer:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Sepp said:


> Thank you!!!
> :beer:


A big thanks to everyone! 
Some great surprises this year. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sepp said:


> A big thanks to everyone!
> Some great surprises this year. :thumbup::thumbup:


surprises?? do tell!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Two not-accounted for cars that have surfaced from hiding.. Yours being one of them! :beer::beer:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Mine is accounted for right?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

^^ Yes, but it was a pleasant surprise when you bought it...as I had no record of that car as well.


:beer::beer:


----------

